# Holding decoys in place



## hitman (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey, what do you guys use to hold your decoys in place when hunting ducks in ponds? What kind of weights? I see weights for putting around the decoys neck and am wondering how it is possible for that to hold them in the water.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

first of all welcome to the site. i use the ace "j" shaped weights on my decoys. some of mine also have the style that go around the bill. i have never had a problem with the decoys getting away. if you are hunting a spot that has a pretty high current i could see a problem but otherwise you shouldnt have one.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

:withstupid: If you have no current, strap weights(the weights around the neck) will work fine.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

a few feet of decoy string and lead strap weights(around the neck), no need to do anything more, i have never lost a decoy that wasnt my own fault.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I just lost two weights due to a bad tie job


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I hunt on the Chesapeake Bay and sometimes the current can be bad. I use the ACE brand "J" shaped anchors (8oz) and haven't had any problems. I prefer this style of anchor because: they keep the dekes where I put them and they stay on the keel when not in use, therefore the decoy bag never becomes a tangled mess.

If I was hunting potholes or protected marshes, I'd use the 4 oz instead of the 8 oz. But since I didn't win the lottery,..............


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I use 6 and 8 oz strap weights and parachute cord believe me the decoys don't move, and if i have problems with current, wind, waves I try to find pockets of dead (calm) water, if you look for it you can find it


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

:lol: I'm gonna go out on a limb here and suggest that some of you are either "full-of-it" or didn't understand this guys question, or I didn't understand it. Now, granted, I'm a new duck hunter, but aren't weights around the neck or beak just for storage purposes? I mean, you can't seriously expect people to deploy their dekes in a pothole with those lead strap anchors still around the necks? That obviously won't hold them in place unless it is dead calm in which case you don't need anything to hold them in place.... Am I confused here?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

No silly! You throw a magnet down to the bottom of the pond and thats what holds them down...........................yeah there for storage purpose but are also good weights. :beer:


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

you can also bend the weights that go around the neck into a "j"....then it might catch somethin on the bottem. but you still shouldnt have problems.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I go to the farm and pick up all the old bearings, nuts etc that i find in the scrap pile. They've worked great for 35 years.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

:eyeroll: ...yes, the weight is attached to the decoy by a line, cord, etc., then when using, drop weight in to water, this will hold the decoy in place.

I got the same vibe as DearScarer the first time I read it, but was not sure.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

texan68 said:


> :eyeroll: ...yes, the weight is attached to the decoy by a line, cord, etc., then when using, drop weight in to water, this will hold the decoy in place.
> 
> I got the same vibe as DearScarer the first time I read it, but was not sure.


Dang - no wonder I've been loosing so many decoys!! So the weight goes in the water, you say.....definately gonna give that a try this season!!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Dave in Mpls said:


> texan68 said:
> 
> 
> > :eyeroll: ...yes, the weight is attached to the decoy by a line, cord, etc., then when using, drop weight in to water, this will hold the decoy in place.
> ...


Maybe you tied wrong knots. I have no problem with my knots on weights. I threw decoys out to water. I never lost my weight. you make sure that knots are tight.


----------

